
Show HN: Learnawesome.org – Discover the best learning resources on any topic - mathnmusic
Hi HN,<p>Over past few months, some of us had been collecting links to learning resources (courses, interactive explorables, books, podcasts, apps, forums, livestreams etc) in a GitHub repository of markdown files. Since we also wanted to have features like advanced search (&quot;Show me podcasts on machine learning which are entertaining and less than 40 minutes long&quot;), we felt the need for an app. Give it a try: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learnawesome.org<p>You can think of LearnAwesome.org as a GoodReads-equivalent tool generalized to links to ALL media (not just books). Some features you might like:<p>- Advanced search on topics, formats, length, and quality tags (interactive&#x2F;visual&#x2F;challenging&#x2F;entertaining etc)<p>- A browser extension to show reviews on your current tab or quickly add it to LearnAwesome<p>- Automatic data extraction for links from GoodReads etc.<p>- Embeddable widgets so that you can show off your learning activity (such as books read) on your personal websites<p>- Random item (which can also be restricted to your favorite topics)<p>- A point system for contributors<p>Coming soon:<p>- Topic-specific chat rooms to find fellow learners<p>- See recommendations only from people you follow (i.e. unidirectional graph)<p>- Connections across items to discover whether an author of a book or a teacher of a course has also presented the same ideas in a video, or an article - saving you time.<p>Do expect a few rough edges here and there, but feedback is very welcome.
======
lucasverra
you should add an actual link to the thing you want to show.

~~~
mathnmusic
Fixed. Also, here's a clickable one:
[https://learnawesome.org](https://learnawesome.org)

